# Can't you believe I have a 1.6 pound & 7 month old maltese??



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Twinkie's birthday is on March 29, 2008. We adopted him on June 6th of this year. He weighed under a pound in 10 weeks! The first day we got him, we went to the vet to see if he was healthy. They said he was perfectly fine. But one week later, he suddenly got hypoglycemia which is when you have low sugar. He almost died and we had to rush to the emergency room. He got a IV shot, blood test, and many various of test. He surprised us when the vet said he'll live  ! His breeder always fed all the dogs homemade chicken, so i copied this recipe to myself and until this day, I still feed Twinkie chicken. I tried to change his diet into dog food (many dog food), but we think he has an allergy for dog food which made him tear-stain a lot. We always get worried because he's soooo small! He's 7 months old and he's only 1 pound and 6 ounces!!! He's also 7 inches in length and 5 inches in height. He gets monthly check-ups just in case there is a problem, but the answer is always the same: he's very healthy B) !!! We once ask the vet why Twinkie is so small. He said he never saw a dog in his career so tiny! We are so happy he's healthy :wub: !

How small / big is your dog?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Chicken alone is not a balanced diet. Doing home cooked is fine, but you need to use a balanced recipe.


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just be sure the recipe is balanced and from a reputable source.


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 20 2008, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654605


> Just be sure the recipe is balanced and from a reputable source.[/B]


I appreciate the comment


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM. It's too bad no one informed you about blood sugar drops in tinies. Do you have
Nutri Drops on hand? They're full of nutrients and can help your baby stay stable and grow (hopefully)
Now........let's see some pics of that precious baby


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you for the comment! We're just happy that Twinkie is healthy so I'm not really that worried that he's so small. Also my profile picture is somehow not working so ill post one on this reply


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I have no concept of how tiny that is. Midis weighed over 4 lbs when I got him at 3 mos of age. My last Malt might have been more like 2.5 or 3 lbs because his breeder (and I) were not knowledgable about the correct age to get a baby Malt (I think he was around 8-10 weeks, but I can't remember exactly; I just know it wasn't 3 mos). But I can't imagine how tiny 1.6 lbs would be. And at 7 mos I would think your puppy is pretty close, at least within a pound or two, of being of his adult size.

I'm glad he is healthy. I would watch him closely, though, to make sure his boldness doesn't surpass his body strength. In other words, make sure he does not jump off of furniture that is too high for him or attempt to jump up on things that are unsafe. These kids can be very ballsey, or they can be timid, or they can immediately go from timid and afraid to ballsey in a day: literally! So just watch him and don't let him hurt himself. His little joints and bones must be extremely tiny and fragile. But I bet he is a miniature doll! I would love to actually see him in person. I've never seen one so small! (although most are smaller than Midis). As a woman said to me in Florida when I was there in vacation with my past Malt, Casper (RIP) who weighed a whopping 7.5 lbs at the time: "I've never SEEN a Maltese so LARGE!" I did not appreciate that too much. 

Cyndi


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

How precious!
My cuddles is 4 months and around 4 lbs. It seems she grows a pound a week these days


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

We've had some tinies comparable in size to your baby. Some grow up to their second birthday.
My Cosy was small although not quite that tiny in weight but was in size at that age. She's now
4 lbs and 7 1/2 inches tall. She didn't reach the 4 lb mark until into her second year. There
are others who have had similar experiences.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a teeny tiny beauty! 

I used to love Twinkies.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654604


> Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.[/B]


Are you adding supplements to make sure he gets the proper amount of calcium? Dogs have a much higher calcium requirment than humans. A little Maltese needs nearly the same amount of calcium as a an adult woman. The correct calcium/phosphorus ratio is critical for dogs. If his diet isn't providing the correct balance, he can get rickets, have heart and circulation problems, and his nerves won't work properly.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654749


> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654604





> Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.[/B]


Are you adding supplements to make sure he gets the proper amount of calcium? Dogs have a much higher calcium requirment than humans. A little Maltese needs nearly the same amount of calcium as a an adult woman. The correct calcium/phosphorus ratio is critical for dogs. If his diet isn't providing the correct balance, he can get rickets, have heart and circulation problems, and his nerves won't work properly.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]Thank you and our vet helped us a lot with these kinds of situations. They gave use special supplement vitamins just for Twinkie. He is very healthy and we learned out lesson the day when he got hypoglacimia. We want to give him dog food, but he just gets allergy (scratches everywhere, licks paws endlessly, lots of tear stains, etc). He once had to go to the vet because the new dog food i gave him made him throw up; he even choked on the food! if there is any kind of dog supplement that prevents the allergies Twinkie has, please tell me :biggrin: !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:Cute Malt: I love the small dogs. Yours is just too cute. My Rylee is 6 pounds and was 5 years old May 23rd.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654760


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654749





> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654604





> Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.[/B]


Are you adding supplements to make sure he gets the proper amount of calcium? Dogs have a much higher calcium requirment than humans. A little Maltese needs nearly the same amount of calcium as a an adult woman. The correct calcium/phosphorus ratio is critical for dogs. If his diet isn't providing the correct balance, he can get rickets, have heart and circulation problems, and his nerves won't work properly.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]Thank you and our vet helped us a lot with these kinds of situations. They gave use special supplement vitamins just for Twinkie. He is very healthy and we learned out lesson the day when he got hypoglacimia. We want to give him dog food, but he just gets allergy (scratches everywhere, licks paws endlessly, lots of tear stains, etc). He once had to go to the vet because the new dog food i gave him made him throw up; he even choked on the food! if there is any kind of dog supplement that prevents the allergies Twinkie has, please tell me :biggrin: !
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fatty acids are great to boost the immune system and help with allergies. I give Lady 3V Caps.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2093&aid=666

http://www.entirelypets.com/3vcapskinfor2....__utmk=91961499

Homecooking is wonderful as long as you follow a specific recipe and add the proper supplements. Lady has a lot of health issues and I homecook for her now. Her recipe calls for bone meal, but egg shells or even Tums are also good sources of calcium. She also gets a multivitamin daily.


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654770


> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654760





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654749





> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654604





> Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.[/B]


Are you adding supplements to make sure he gets the proper amount of calcium? Dogs have a much higher calcium requirment than humans. A little Maltese needs nearly the same amount of calcium as a an adult woman. The correct calcium/phosphorus ratio is critical for dogs. If his diet isn't providing the correct balance, he can get rickets, have heart and circulation problems, and his nerves won't work properly.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]Thank you and our vet helped us a lot with these kinds of situations. They gave use special supplement vitamins just for Twinkie. He is very healthy and we learned out lesson the day when he got hypoglacimia. We want to give him dog food, but he just gets allergy (scratches everywhere, licks paws endlessly, lots of tear stains, etc). He once had to go to the vet because the new dog food i gave him made him throw up; he even choked on the food! if there is any kind of dog supplement that prevents the allergies Twinkie has, please tell me :biggrin: !
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fatty acids are great to boost the immune system and help with allergies. I give Lady 3V Caps.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2093&aid=666

http://www.entirelypets.com/3vcapskinfor2....__utmk=91961499

Homecooking is wonderful as long as you follow a specific recipe and add the proper supplements. Lady has a lot of health issues and I homecook for her now. Her recipe calls for bone meal, but egg shells or even Tums are also good sources of calcium. She also gets a multivitamin daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for all the information! We also feed Twinkie Mulibitamin daily too. I also feed him organic plain yogurt for the good bacteria. I'll take your opinion and look at the sites closely  ! Thank you once again!!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654619


> Thank you for the comment! We're just happy that Twinkie is healthy so I'm not really that worried that he's so small. Also my profile picture is somehow not working so ill post one on this reply
> 
> He is just adorable!!! He looks real healthy to me! Such a tiny thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gee, he is a tiny guy, isn't he! And so cute :wub: The smallest I know of around here is Mr. Wookie, and I think he's around 2 lbs 6 oz, if I'm remembering correctly. 

Good luck with him, if he becomes too much for you to handle, send him my way....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654778


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654770





> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 12:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654760





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 20 2008, 09:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654749





> QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 20 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=654604





> Chicken is not what i only give him. He eats vegetable and fruit too! He's a eating machine  ! I give him meals 4 times a day because he's so small.[/B]


Are you adding supplements to make sure he gets the proper amount of calcium? Dogs have a much higher calcium requirment than humans. A little Maltese needs nearly the same amount of calcium as a an adult woman. The correct calcium/phosphorus ratio is critical for dogs. If his diet isn't providing the correct balance, he can get rickets, have heart and circulation problems, and his nerves won't work properly.

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm
[/B][/QUOTE]Thank you and our vet helped us a lot with these kinds of situations. They gave use special supplement vitamins just for Twinkie. He is very healthy and we learned out lesson the day when he got hypoglacimia. We want to give him dog food, but he just gets allergy (scratches everywhere, licks paws endlessly, lots of tear stains, etc). He once had to go to the vet because the new dog food i gave him made him throw up; he even choked on the food! if there is any kind of dog supplement that prevents the allergies Twinkie has, please tell me :biggrin: !
[/B][/QUOTE]

Fatty acids are great to boost the immune system and help with allergies. I give Lady 3V Caps.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2093&aid=666

http://www.entirelypets.com/3vcapskinfor2....__utmk=91961499

Homecooking is wonderful as long as you follow a specific recipe and add the proper supplements. Lady has a lot of health issues and I homecook for her now. Her recipe calls for bone meal, but egg shells or even Tums are also good sources of calcium. She also gets a multivitamin daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for all the information! We also feed Twinkie Mulibitamin daily too. I also feed him organic plain yogurt for the good bacteria. I'll take your opinion and look at the sites closely  ! Thank you once again!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are very welcome! It took me years to be brave enough to feed homecooked because I was so afraid of giving the proper supplementation. :brownbag: Lady has so many health issues and food allergies now I didn't have a choice.

Twinkie's diet just jumped out at me because I didn't see any calcium in it. Puppies need even more calcium than adult dogs, about 1500 mg of calcium per pound of food. 

If you use egg shells, rinse the egg shells thoroughly and put them aside in an open container. When you have gathered enough egg shells, put them in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes. Then when cooled, crush them and put them in a coffee grinder, or a fine grinder, until they are like powder.

EGG SHELLS DOSAGE: once a day

10 to 50 lbs 1/8 tsp.
50 to 75 lbs 1/4 tsp.
75 to 100 lbs 1/2 tsp.
100 lbs + 3/4 tsp.

I can't be bothered so I buy bone meal and add a teaspoon to Lady's recipe. You can also buy oyster shell calcium.

OYSTER SHELL CALCIUM DOSAGE: once a day

Daily dose of oyster shell calcium:

10 to 20 lbs - 300 mg
20 to 40 lbs - 400 mg
40 to 60 lbs - 750 mg
60 to 80 lbs - 1,000 mg
80 to 100 lbs - 1,250 mg
100 to 140 lbs - 1,500 mg 

This is a great article on supplementing a home cooked diet:

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...upplements.html


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:welcometosm: : My little girl is named Twinkie Dink! so another Twinkie on this site. Awesome!! You will find a wealth of info on this site and everyone is so nice. Jill


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you heard of Nutri-Cal?

Its a high-calorie dietary supplement. 

My Breeder and Veterinarian both reccomended it, and my puppy gobbles it up! I just put a little dab on my finger and she loves it. It's alot like a thick honey. 

I used to feed her 1 dab 4x a day. 

she is now 14 weeks old, and 1 weeks ago she weighed 2lbs 8 oz. 

Since she is about 3 1/2 months old, be are guessing that she'll mature at around 5 lbs. Her parents were 4 1/2, and 5 1/2.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm with 2maltmom. If he becomes too much you have 2 people now. Oh I would love to get my hands on that little one and kiss him. How stinkin cute. arty: :welcome1:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your little maltese is adorable so cute  jo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

hey I used to have a little Maltese pup that was 1.2 lbs at five months. We took her to one of the best veternary clinics in the country but not even their doctors could figure out what was wrong with her. They said maybe she had the dog version of dwarfism or maybe a liver shunt. They could barely do any test on her to see because she was too small. She was in the ICU for two days because she kept going down hill. The next time we saw her the vets said she was braindead and we had to unfortunatley put her to sleep. They said her liver was already failing when we bought her there even though at my house she always was perfectly fine and happy. So make sure if you see anything out of the ordinary, its good to take them to the vet because you can't ever take chances with these little ones. And make him kind of chunky(not to the point he is unhealthy or bareing too much weight on his little knees) in case he falls from something he probably won't brake a bone because little dogs especially maltese don't do good with anethesia and with bones so tiny a doctor might not be able to fix it. My cousin had a 2.5 lb yorkie die at the dentist because they gave her too much anethesia. And I'm not trying to scare you or anything but just be extra cautous because anything can kill a little doggie like that. Good luck with your pup! Briana


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 21 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655104


> hey I used to have a little Maltese pup that was 1.2 lbs at five months. We took her to one of the best veternary clinics in the country but not even their doctors could figure out what was wrong with her. They said maybe she had the dog version of dwarfism or maybe a liver shunt. They could barely do any test on her to see because she was too small. She was in the ICU for two days because she kept going down hill. The next time we saw her the vets said she was braindead and we had to unfortunatley put her to sleep. They said her liver was already failing when we bought her there even though at my house she always was perfectly fine and happy. So make sure if you see anything out of the ordinary, its good to take them to the vet because you can't ever take chances with these little ones. And make him kind of chunky(not to the point he is unhealthy or bareing too much weight on his little knees) in case he falls from something he probably won't brake a bone because little dogs especially maltese don't do good with anethesia and with bones so tiny a doctor might not be able to fix it. My cousin had a 2.5 lb yorkie die at the dentist because they gave her too much anethesia. And I'm not trying to scare you or anything but just be extra cautous because anything can kill a little doggie like that. Good luck with your pup! Briana[/B]


oh!!! thank you sooo much for this story. Im sorry of what happened to your dogs :smcry: ... im kind of scared to do nueter sugery too on him. OUr vet did a blood test on Twinkie and he said he was totally fine and this test also told us that his liver was fine. Just to make sure, they wanted him to have a very special liver test. i forgot the name and i didn't do it because I'm scared. Like i said, I'm scared for him to do nueter surgery and I'm taking care of Twinkie every second just to make sure he is totally ok. He is healthy and everytime we go to his monthly check-ups, the vet always says he's healthY! Thank you again :dothewave: !!!
PS- we hope Twinkie lives a long time. I'm always so worried about him suddenly getting a problem.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655118


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 21 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655104





> hey I used to have a little Maltese pup that was 1.2 lbs at five months. We took her to one of the best veternary clinics in the country but not even their doctors could figure out what was wrong with her. They said maybe she had the dog version of dwarfism or maybe a liver shunt. They could barely do any test on her to see because she was too small. She was in the ICU for two days because she kept going down hill. The next time we saw her the vets said she was braindead and we had to unfortunatley put her to sleep. They said her liver was already failing when we bought her there even though at my house she always was perfectly fine and happy. So make sure if you see anything out of the ordinary, its good to take them to the vet because you can't ever take chances with these little ones. And make him kind of chunky(not to the point he is unhealthy or bareing too much weight on his little knees) in case he falls from something he probably won't brake a bone because little dogs especially maltese don't do good with anethesia and with bones so tiny a doctor might not be able to fix it. My cousin had a 2.5 lb yorkie die at the dentist because they gave her too much anethesia. And I'm not trying to scare you or anything but just be extra cautous because anything can kill a little doggie like that. Good luck with your pup! Briana[/B]


oh!!! thank you sooo much for this story. Im sorry of what happened to your dogs :smcry: ... im kind of scared to do nueter sugery too on him. OUr vet did a blood test on Twinkie and he said he was totally fine and this test also told us that his liver was fine. Just to make sure, they wanted him to have a very special liver test. i forgot the name and i didn't do it because I'm scared. Like i said, I'm scared for him to do nueter surgery and I'm taking care of Twinkie every second just to make sure he is totally ok. He is healthy and everytime we go to his monthly check-ups, the vet always says he's healthY! Thank you again :dothewave: !!!
PS- we hope Twinkie lives a long time. I'm always so worried about him suddenly getting a problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great! I hope your baby lives long too! He probably will thanks to his loving mommy!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Twinkie is a little doll!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 21 2008, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655118


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 21 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=655104





> hey I used to have a little Maltese pup that was 1.2 lbs at five months. We took her to one of the best veternary clinics in the country but not even their doctors could figure out what was wrong with her. They said maybe she had the dog version of dwarfism or maybe a liver shunt. They could barely do any test on her to see because she was too small. She was in the ICU for two days because she kept going down hill. The next time we saw her the vets said she was braindead and we had to unfortunatley put her to sleep. They said her liver was already failing when we bought her there even though at my house she always was perfectly fine and happy. So make sure if you see anything out of the ordinary, its good to take them to the vet because you can't ever take chances with these little ones. And make him kind of chunky(not to the point he is unhealthy or bareing too much weight on his little knees) in case he falls from something he probably won't brake a bone because little dogs especially maltese don't do good with anethesia and with bones so tiny a doctor might not be able to fix it. My cousin had a 2.5 lb yorkie die at the dentist because they gave her too much anethesia. And I'm not trying to scare you or anything but just be extra cautous because anything can kill a little doggie like that. Good luck with your pup! Briana[/B]


oh!!! thank you sooo much for this story. Im sorry of what happened to your dogs :smcry: ... im kind of scared to do nueter sugery too on him. OUr vet did a blood test on Twinkie and he said he was totally fine and this test also told us that his liver was fine. Just to make sure, they wanted him to have a very special liver test. i forgot the name and i didn't do it because I'm scared. Like i said, I'm scared for him to do nueter surgery and I'm taking care of Twinkie every second just to make sure he is totally ok. He is healthy and everytime we go to his monthly check-ups, the vet always says he's healthY! Thank you again :dothewave: !!!
PS- we hope Twinkie lives a long time. I'm always so worried about him suddenly getting a problem.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your vet probably recommended a bile acids test. Yes, please get one done. All Maltese puppies should have one since they are prone to liver shunts, but a puppy as small as Twinkie definitely should have one. Finding out now if he has any liver abnormalities is very important to keeping him healthy long term.

We had a thread on the subject recently:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...p;hl=bile+acids


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

We just got Twinkie checked up and it was the bile acid test that they wanted to do to him. Now we made a appointment for a bile acid test. There also going to do a blood test for him before the neuter sugery!!! im not really worried now :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Excellent! That's fantastic that you are having the bile acid test done. My breeder did the test on Pixie before she came home. She doesn't always do it, but because of her small size she was concerned there may be underlaying issues. Luckily, everything came back normal. They can be that small and not have health issues, the risk is just greater for it so testing and finding these things out early can make a world of difference. Here's to a long and healthy life for Mr. Twinkie! :wine:

Oh yeah, and did I mention he's sooo cute?!


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 23 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656837


> Excellent! That's fantastic that you are having the bile acid test done. My breeder did the test on Pixie before she came home. She doesn't always do it, but because of her small size she was concerned there may be underlaying issues. Luckily, everything came back normal. They can be that small and not have health issues, the risk is just greater for it so testing and finding these things out early can make a world of difference. Here's to a long and healthy life for Mr. Twinkie! :wine:
> 
> Oh yeah, and did I mention he's sooo cute?![/B]


Thank you! yea he is my darling!!! thank you for replying and our take ur information and store it in my head


----------



## totobingo (Oct 25, 2008)

QUOTE (TwinkieMom @ Oct 24 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656844


> QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Oct 23 2008, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=656837





> Excellent! That's fantastic that you are having the bile acid test done. My breeder did the test on Pixie before she came home. She doesn't always do it, but because of her small size she was concerned there may be underlaying issues. Luckily, everything came back normal. They can be that small and not have health issues, the risk is just greater for it so testing and finding these things out early can make a world of difference. Here's to a long and healthy life for Mr. Twinkie! :wine:
> 
> Oh yeah, and did I mention he's sooo cute?![/B]


Thank you! yea he is my darling!!! thank you for replying and our take ur information and store it in my head 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Twinkie is so cute !!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

He's a tiny guy. I hope you get the Bile Acid test done. Keep us updated on his neuter.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Twinkie is just adorable!!!!! Sounds like you are doing a great job at being a maltese "mom"! You are doing all the right things by getting tests done and having your vet check him out. My Brighton was small for quite a while. He was kinda of "skinny" and frail looking> He weighed 3 lbs when I got him...then right at 4 lbs for the longest- but did not lack on energy! Then it seems in the past 6 months he just "filled out". ( He is a year and a half0 Now he is a lot "sturdier" and when I took him to the vet this week for a check up - he now weighs a whopping 5 lbs! I guess he had a growth spurt!


----------



## TwinkieMom (Oct 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Oct 25 2008, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=657461


> Mr. Twinkie is just adorable!!!!! Sounds like you are doing a great job at being a maltese "mom"! You are doing all the right things by getting tests done and having your vet check him out. My Brighton was small for quite a while. He was kinda of "skinny" and frail looking> He weighed 3 lbs when I got him...then right at 4 lbs for the longest- but did not lack on energy! Then it seems in the past 6 months he just "filled out". ( He is a year and a half0 Now he is a lot "sturdier" and when I took him to the vet this week for a check up - he now weighs a whopping 5 lbs! I guess he had a growth spurt![/B]


oh thank you! Twinkie is veryvery healthy and is so active! i think he is just very slow at growing. I don't think he's actually a dwarf maltese. He's healthy and just very slow at growing!! Ill be updating on his nueter soon!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too will be happy to take Twinkie off your hands should the occasion arise. I just love the little ones. He is way to cute for words.


----------

